# Blast from the Past: The Man from Atlantis



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Mark Harris is the lone survivor of the legendary sunken continent of Atlantis. Having adapted to life underwater, Mark possesses webbed hands, light-sensitive eyes, and the ability to swim at low depths in the sea for long periods. He draws strength from water and can overpower most ordinary men. Mark assists an institute for undersea research operated by his human friends, Dr. Elizabeth Merrill and C.W. Crawford, and joins Dr. Merrill in several exploratory missions aboard a high-tech submarine. They encounter several bizarre phenomena, including portals leading to other dimensions, a substance capable of altering personalities, an impish creature whose touch causes a mental return to childhood, and the scheme of a portly millionaire, Mr. Schubert, to melt the polar icecaps.

Cast:
Belinda Montgomery 
Role: Dr. Elizabeth Merrill
J. Victor Lopez 
Role: Chuey
Jean Marie Hon 
Role: Jane
Richard Williams 
Role: Jomo 
Anson Downes 
Role: Allen
Robert Lussier 
Role: Brent
Patrick Duffy 
Role: Mark Harris / The Man From Atlantis
Alan Fudge 
Role: C.W. Crawford
Victor Buono 
Role: Mr. Schubert


----------



## Alexa (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh, I remember that movie. It was long time ago. It was quite cool. Sorry, Master. I didn't sneak in here lately. I was looking for another movie in here and I found this one. Did you see the seria ?


----------

